# If you could do anything with a 55g tank, what would you do?



## dan15daman (Jan 13, 2007)

Hi,
I've had a lot of different aquarium setups over the years. Right now I have a SW nano reef, 30g planted tank, and a 55g mbuna setup. I am going to setup another 55g tank because I can get it for $35, but I'm wondering what you think I should set it up as that's unique and not everyone has, but at the same time won't cost me much and can tolerate low lighting. thanks in advance!


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

I'd do a west african tank ... fill it with driftwood and anubias plants, which work well in low light. Go one of the krib species and a pair of _Anomalochromis thomasi_, with either jellybean or congo tetras as dithers.


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

Coffin for a midget :lol:


----------



## peterl (Nov 27, 2006)

I have another 55 gal. dry in my basement. When I get a little extra $$ to set it up (and reinforce the floor) it will be set up as an East Asian river tank. The centerpiece will be Sewellia lineolata.










I'll probably fill it out with giant danios, and maybe another species of danio


----------



## slickvic277 (Aug 20, 2006)

I would use it as a sump for a bigger tank!


----------



## ictoae (May 17, 2008)

I would wave my magic wand and turn it into a bigger tank. maybe a 180g.


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

I dunno. Whatever you like. Maybe try fish from another lake. I have another 55g. tank that I'm not using now either because I really don't have room for it.


----------



## wmayes (Oct 22, 2007)

If I had a 55 gallon I'd magically shrink the max size of Boulengerochromis to around 5-6 inches and raise a pair...


----------

